# Gonna make you drool!



## seboke (Feb 2, 2008)

Been waiting all week for today to get here.  Smoking 3 Boston Butts and 3 racks o' ribs for the big show tomorrow.  This is my first attempt at ribs on the smoker, so I broke down and bought Jeff's rub and sauce for a little insurance.  

Here's the butts and ribs after sitting in the fridge all night with the rub.


----------



## seboke (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's the ribs after 3 hours, ready for the foil (using 3-2-1 method)


----------



## capt dan (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks like ya  got a good start on it, and ya must have a good  sized smoker!  Lookin forward to the finished pics!


----------



## mossymo (Feb 2, 2008)

Seboke
Looking real good !!!


----------



## seboke (Feb 2, 2008)

The 2 and 1 complete, ready to slice and sliced


----------



## duffygould (Feb 2, 2008)

lookin at your ribs makes me sooooo hungry! i've got 6 more degrees to go on my ham and boston butt, then its only an hour till i Pull those boys apart! great smoke and Cap dan was right, you must have a large smoker!


----------



## seboke (Feb 2, 2008)

I gotta say, I thought I could grill some pretty decent ribs.  First attempt as smoking some, and have to beat my own chest - best tasting and tender ribs I have ever pulled off the fire.  Hell, the best ribs I think I have ever eaten!  Never could have done it without the many hours spent on this forum.  Thanks to all you great folks for being so eager to share your knowledge and experiences for us newbies!  

Got the butts in the foil now, temp is at 165.  Will post those pics after the "cooler" stage.  Cant wait!


----------



## seboke (Feb 2, 2008)

Got a custom job - an upright propane bottle.  Check out my post "Christmas was GOOD" from about a week ago


----------



## seboke (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm jealous Duffy...  you have 6 degrees, I have a few hours left.  That's why we do not buy single beers....


----------



## capt dan (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep, this site is great! There is an unselfish desire to  help people make good food. I too am so glad I stumbled onto this site when I did, although, I never even knew my butchers name before this place!


----------



## coldjava (Feb 3, 2008)

All I can say is..................UUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grande (Feb 3, 2008)

Those ribs look great! I only hope that the pork butt that I have going now ends up looking that good. I agree though. I wouldn't feel as confident as I do smoking this butt is it wasn't for the kind people here on this forum! I'll drink my next beer to all of them!


----------



## badss (Feb 3, 2008)

Those look fantastic...


----------



## kookie (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks damn good drooling here.......

Kookie


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 3, 2008)

Great lookin' smoke!!

and i didn't know they sold beer in less than 30 packs....


----------



## bass3859 (Feb 29, 2008)

HAHA, bro. Looked at the trash can smoker. Tooo funny, but I guess it's what came out of it that counts.

Dang, all that food looks good, too. I saw the chicken pics. Looked like a bunch of school kids at their desks, but they looked tasty as well.

You are starting to convince me, so we may have to talk more. Beats standing at the grill when it's 110 degrees out.

Also, thanks for the printer help. Too bad it didn't work.

Hope your jump went well. Don't land in the ditch.

Jim


----------



## petesque (Feb 4, 2009)

Seboke. Could you post some more detailed pics of your smoker. I am liken that design. The ribs are looking good. 


Pete


----------



## bassman (Feb 4, 2009)

No Seboke, you can't make me drool!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Oh, wait just a minute.  Gotta wipe my chin!  Good looking stuff.


----------



## williamzanzinger (Feb 4, 2009)

\

Probably shouldnt say "Broke down" and "Jeff" In the same sentence until we're sure everything around here is really on the up and up. Wouldnt want to jinx anything.


----------



## capt dan (Feb 5, 2009)

hehehe, got that right.

you guy do know your replying to  a thread that is  a year old right!


----------



## erain (Feb 5, 2009)

times are tuff eh dan!!!! lol


----------

